
Ask HN: Reject by Stripe Match? - kureikain
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to setup Stripe. This is my first business but I got rejected because:<p>&gt; a previous business you were associated with, is listed on MATCH or another terminated merchant file operated by the card networks.<p>This is my first time business and I didn&#x27;t have any previous processor so I kind of don&#x27;t know what to unblock it. Because without Stripe, which provider can I used to accept payment online. I&#x27;m trying to build a SaaS.<p>Anyone got reject like that and how do you fix it?<p>Thank so much.
======
edwinwee
Edwin from Stripe here. I’m really sorry for the trouble. We’ve just sent you
an email this morning with an update.

------
Fjolsvith
Try Square?

~~~
kureikain
Looks like that my only option :(.

I really want to know what condition trigger this. Is it my personal account
or is it just that my business bank account is too new.

